# Why was Hermann Göring’s Nephew Piloting an American Heavy Bomber over Germany?



## FormerHorseGuard (2 Aug 2012)

http://www.commandposts.com/2012/03/why-was-herman-goering%E2%80%99s-nephew-piloting-an-american-heavy-bomber-over-germany/

I think this might be an interesting read, I will have to go and see if I can get  a copy.
Sort of reminds me a fictional book about a lady  who had twins and they  ended up flying againist each other during the war, cannot remember the title of the book. involved some spies and stuff, any  clues? it was a good read too


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Aug 2012)

Well why not?  Hitler's Nephew, William Patrick Hitler,  joined the USN to fight against his Uncle.  Interesting story with photos and the letter at link below.



> Extraordinary letter from Hitler's nephew begging to enlist in U.S. Army for fight AGAINST the Nazis in WWII
> - William Patrick Hitler fled Nazi Germany in 1939 for New York
> - Wrote to President Roosevelt saying he wanted to fight in the 'great struggle for liberty'
> - Spent 3 years serving in the U.S. Navy before being wounded in 1947
> ...


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (3 Aug 2012)

Very interesting reading, almost sounds like a hollywood movie plot line


----------

